# Curb then floor? or Floor then curb?



## Knighton (Feb 5, 2009)

Need opinions on the value of tiling the outer shower curb before bathroom floor or vice versa. 

At first thought, from the water leak perspective, doing the floor right up to the outer shower curb first wouldn't allow water to seap through the grout at that outer seam. It seems if the tile from the curb came last then water would be stopped a little better. 

Asthetically, I can't really see any difference. Thoughts?


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

> It seems if the tile from the curb came last then water would be stopped a little better.


Think "watershed".

Then caulk that juncture don't grout it.


----------



## Knighton (Feb 5, 2009)

Bud Cline said:


> Think "watershed".
> 
> Then caulk that juncture don't grout it.


Thanks Bud -

Could I do the floor first, up to the outer curb, and caulk that seam, then apply curb tile on over that and use grout for juncture with floor and curb. I'm worried about the color of the caulk matching the grout. Do you see this working?


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

There should always be caulking where there are changes of plane with tile. What you described sounds good, but DON'T use grout at the change of plane. It might look good initially, but i guarantee you it will crack very quickly and then the water will seep in over time. 

Make sure you check the TCNA standards if you're unsure.


----------



## Knighton (Feb 5, 2009)

TileLady said:


> There should always be caulking where there are changes of plane with tile. What you described sounds good, but DON'T use grout at the change of plane. It might look good initially, but i guarantee you it will crack very quickly and then the water will seep in over time.
> 
> Make sure you check the TCNA standards if you're unsure.


 
Thanks for the info and explanation. It certainly makes sense to do it that way.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Knighton said:


> Could I do the floor first, up to the outer curb, and caulk that seam, then apply curb tile on over that and use grout for juncture with floor and curb. I'm worried about the color of the caulk matching the grout. Do you see this working?


As tilelady said, never use grout in change of plane. 

FYI, they sell color-matched caulk now. 

http://www.mapei.it/CMS/Template/_v...=9119&DOC=0&LAN=EA&MKT=2&ADM=0&GAS=US&LIN=102
Click on "*Grouts, Caulks & Care Products | Caulks*"

You can even match sanded or unsanded grout! Most manufacturers do this.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Just be careful what you use. ColorFast makes color matching caulk for most manufacturers grout colors and even comes in sanded varieties. I used it on A LOT of projects early in my career, but it sucks for longevity.

Unfortunately, it's ACRYLIC---and acrylics don't hold up well to the hot, wet environment of a shower. I remember making the mistake of caulking one of my first steam showers in that crap... What a mess that made. :whistling

I like Laticrete's grouts since they make a matching 100% silicone caulk (Latisil) for most of their colors. Paired with their SpectraLock Epoxy Grout, the color matches dead on.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Good point. I have seen color-matched caulk that is not recommended for submersion or shower pans.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

ChrWright said:


> Just be careful what you use. ColorFast makes color matching caulk for most manufacturers grout colors and even comes in sanded varieties. I used it on A LOT of projects early in my career, but it sucks for longevity.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's ACRYLIC---and acrylics don't hold up well to the hot, wet environment of a shower. I remember making the mistake of caulking one of my first steam showers in that crap... What a mess that made. :whistling
> 
> I like Laticrete's grouts since they make a matching 100% silicone caulk (Latisil) for most of their colors. Paired with their SpectraLock Epoxy Grout, the color matches dead on.


 
I use Spectralock and latisl for every job - love it!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

angus242 said:


> As tilelady said, never use grout in change of plane.
> 
> FYI, they sell color-matched caulk now.
> 
> ...


 
I used the Mapei color matched caulk the other day and it doe's say on the tube something about not using in wet areas. 

I have always used grout with a clear silicon finished seam for transitions from wall to floor/Change of plane and have never had a leak. But i have seen many fail where silicon wasnt used. 

If you want a very strong clear seal and bond then Loctite universal T.A.C is also a great product. Beware though as the stuff stays and if you need to remove it from a surface it's very hard to get off. Unlike silicon. We used to use the same stuff to fix glass panels in wet room showers and tile shelves into shower corners. The stuff is dam strong but flexible and works easy. It only comes i clear though.


----------

